# DIY ADA Style Aquarium Stand Video



## Jason Baliban (Feb 21, 2005)

Here is my first jump into video for Project Aquarium!






jB


----------



## doubleott05 (Jul 20, 2005)

excellent video!!!


----------



## Jason Baliban (Feb 21, 2005)

doubleott05 said:


> excellent video!!!


Thank you, sir!

jB


----------



## GitMoe (Oct 10, 2010)

I watched that video last night from a link on another site. I was googling DIY ADA stands and it came up. Nice video. My only issue was most people don't have a joiner or that many long clamps. If I had the tools you used I would certainly build it that way, but I don't. It's still great to see how everybody builds stands...


----------



## doubleott05 (Jul 20, 2005)

i have to use pocket holes and putty to keep the screws hidden


----------



## zhanghanbing (May 25, 2011)

very nice!


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Love the music! I was on the edge of my seat!  All kidding aside, you do a good job! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

doubleott05 said:


> i have to use pocket holes and putty to keep the screws hidden


They make plugs for pocket srcews, they come in a bunch of diffrent kinds of wood.

http://www.woodcraft.com/Family/2020152/KREG-Pocket-Hole-Plugs.aspx


----------



## reybie (Jul 18, 2007)

That stand looked really good! You got mad skills!


----------



## FBG (Jan 2, 2006)

exactly what I was looking for. this weekend I am going to make one for a mini m.

Thanks!


----------



## Jason Baliban (Feb 21, 2005)

Tex Gal said:


> Love the music! I was on the edge of my seat!  All kidding aside, you do a good job! Thanks for sharing!


It is kind of epic isnt it?! 

jB


----------



## ryan10517 (Apr 28, 2010)

very professional! thanks for sharing jason!


----------

